# Seasonic S12ii 620W dead, need a new PSU.



## saurabh_bansal90 (Sep 26, 2019)

So, I recently shifted my PC to a new office in Mumbai, which had a lot of moisture due to Mumbai Rains.

You could literally rub your finger over any surface and you could feel the dampness on your fingers.

So i thought I would be a good idea to wait and not turn the PC on until it becomes a little dry.

Disconnected all the components kept them closed in my cupboard except for the cabinet which had the Motherboard and PSU in it, covered it with plastic and placed around 10-12 silicon gel packets inside the cabinet just to be safe.
After  few days i remove all the component, dry them once with a hair dryer. (blow drying all the components including motherboard, its sockets, PSU , Power Pins of PSU did not leave any component with any moisture)
I try to boot my PC it wont start.
I turn it off, try to put RAM in different slots since i have 2 dead slots and i don't remember which one's are dead.

I turn the power on and i'm serious I get this sound ( When you put droplets of water on a hot tawa)

Smoke starts coming out from the PSU and the burning smell,  I turn the main power off.

Haven't turned the PC on since then, pretty sure the PSU is fried.

So need a new PSU, following is my config, Budget around 5-6K (A PSU with at least 5 years of warranty would be good)

1.FX 8350 (Not overclocked) 212 EVO Heatsink & 1 Cabinet Fan
2.Ripjaws G-Skill 4gbX2 (1600 Mhz)
3.Motherboard - Asus M5A97 EVO
4. Basic GPU from Asus 1GB i guess Geforce 210 I think (Since my GTX 760 AMP gave up on me long time ago, will probably add an RX570 or 580 in the coming months)
5. HDD WD Black 1TB

Need a new PSU, I think a 550W would suffice even if i take into the consideration the RX 570/580 which i plan on adding later.

Should I take any steps before installing the PSU again.

I also read that blow drying components can create some static which can also fry the components, so did I unintentionally fry my PSU?

Also i have not tried turning the PC on again so i'm not sure if the PSU killed any other component as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2019)

seasonic usually has 10 years warranty,see if you can rma it. As for replacement,you can go with corsair CX550(~4.4k) which is the best psu in its price range. As for using blow drier I am not sure but I think @Vyom tried something similar in past.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Sep 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> seasonic usually has 10 years warranty,see if you can rma it. As for replacement,you can go with corsair CX550(~4.4k) which is the best psu in its price range. As for using blow drier I am not sure but I think @Vyom tried something similar in past.



The website shows a warranty of 5 years for the S12II Series 
*seasonic.com/support#

I might have the box of the PSU saved somewhere, do you want me to search it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2019)

If it is within 5 years then you can try else get new psu.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Oct 3, 2019)

So got a new CX550.

My PC refuses to give me display signal.

What i have noticed is that the CPU led is turned on, on the motherboard.

The pc boots my cpu fan runs, but no display.

I think either the motherboard or the CPU is fried.

Is there any way to be sure?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2019)

Attach a pc speaker *www.amazon.in/Rajiekart®-Motherboard-Internal-Speaker-Buzzer/dp/B07H7BQ6Z4/ get it from some local pc shop. It will produce the beep sounds depending on error which helps in troubleshooting.It also gives a single beep sound if system boots correctly.


----------



## nac (Oct 3, 2019)

My guess is, it's not CPU. 
Why ruling out GPU? You sure it's not GPU?

To check if CPU is working or not, you can remove heatsink and place your finger on the CPU and turn on the PC. If it gets warm/hot, it's working. But don't do this for long, just for 2-3 seconds is enough. Whether it gets warm or not, shutdown after 2-3 seconds.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Oct 4, 2019)

So tried connecting the mini speaker to the motherboard, the CPU LED is still red on the motherboard, speaker did not make any sound.

No single beep nor any alarming sound.

The CPU did get a little warm after i put the pc on for like 5 seconds while pushing the heat sink on the cpu without any thermal compound. 

Have asked a friend for his spare gpu which i will get tomorrow.


----------



## nac (Oct 4, 2019)

If CPU LED is ON means, it could be CPU issue. And if no beep means, could be motherboard.
Not to scare you, but this is what I think. "When your old PSU smoked, it took all the components with it?"

Do a thorough test from scratch.
Remove all the components and do a bench test.
Check both your old and new psu by shorting with pins without any components connected.
Remove CMOS battery and put it back on after 10-20 minutes.
Check for bent pin in CPU.
Check for bulging/dying capacitors
Check for any damage on the motherboard, both front and back.
Check all the cables are properly fitted.
Check with minimal required components (psu, cpu, board, gpu. You can add 1 stick of ram after you get ram error beep/led on)

Google if you need video tutorial or more detailed step by step procedure.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2019)

"dry them once with a hair dryer" - is it even safe ? Static electricity damage can happen. The best way is to power off a the pc but be it connected with the wall socket so it can remain grounded if you really have to use hair dryer. With that being said I think the motherboard has gone.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Dec 15, 2019)

nac said:


> If CPU LED is ON means, it could be CPU issue. And if no beep means, could be motherboard.
> Not to scare you, but this is what I think. "When your old PSU smoked, it took all the components with it?"
> 
> Do a thorough test from scratch.
> ...



Well you were kinda right about my motherboard smoking other components 
So peripherals I lost in this massacre were my
1.PSU (Bought a CX550 for approx 4.5K)
2.Motherboard (Bought a new AM3+ motherboard at 7k from Lamington)
3.GPU  (Had a spare GT 710 lying around so used that)

Overall money spent is 4.5K plus 7K for the MB = 11.5K not even sure if investing so much in an old PC was a good idea.

Thankfully did not lose my client's data from the HDD.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 26, 2019)

You could have sold old cpu and ram ger new setup.

Also i guess the Psu can be repaired if you find out a good technician.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2019)

Skyh3ck said:


> Also i guess the Psu can be repaired if you find out a good technician.


Not worth it.


----------

